# My unusual backwoods ultra-narrow-gauge line - The Daisy Beach Railway



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Professional photographer and accomplished train modeller, Ferdinand Mels, was by the other weekend. Lucky me. You're welcome to peruse the full page of shots I've added to my web site. 


Note: Select 2008 from the pulldown menu on the right. 


http://home.cogeco.ca/%7Edaisybeach/


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Some very nice locos and rolling stock!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, those are awesome pics of a great little railway!!! The layout is one of the most detailed outdoor layouts I've seen. Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Absolutely wonderful, Pete. For the humor alone, I strongly encourage everyone to visit your website and the set of photos documenting the construction of the railroad. I felt a sense of kinship the moment I read, "Using the 'extensive knowledge' I gained from building and maintaining my first, unmitigated failure of a garden railway . . . "


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

That is neat, quite an eclectic collection of locos-you build them all? What wheels did you use for the front trucks on the rail truck? I have a 1/18 plastic kit I may get to this winter to make a rail truck. Like the way your RR blends in so nice with the garden. Good water features also. I like a lush garden railroad. Our expansion area is almost totally grown in to match the older area.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Pete, 

I found that water tower a unique idea! Excellent RR. 

Les W.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Your railway is fantastic  Those ground throws take the cake though


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks very very much, all. I believe there's room for everyone in the hobby, and it's nice to know that includes layouts like mine. 

Jerry - I built or bashed all the locos and rolling stock. The railtruck is a work in progress in need of more detailing. It usually takes me years to "finish" a loco. The front wheels are LGB plastic spoked.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Pete, Absolutely fantastic, and inspiring as always! You really need to write your railroad up for _Garden Railways._ Is the water feature now permanent, or still just using rainwater? I noticed what looks like a rather tall waterfall on the far left of the panoramic shot, but couldn't see it in enough detail to tell what was feeding the stream. Keep the photos coming--they inspire me to get out and work on mine. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete........... that's fabulous. The images really show the wonderful of your RR.... Thanks for posting the link


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks again, guys. 

Yes, EBT, the stream definitely runs when it rains, but I can also run it from the rain barrel, and with a little help from city water if necessary. Mostly, it's dry. 

The tall waterfall you mention would be water cascading out of the overflow tube (lower valve turned off) which produces the nicest sound, as it turns out. 


Here's a diagram I did a while back.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

I love the layout and the pics, Pete! 
Thank you for sharing with us! 

Matt


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

You have a built a wonderful railway, Pete. I really enjoyed your web site as well. And the "new" photographs are really excellent. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete 

Always enjoy looking at your railway. When I fiorst stubmled upon your site you were just building it and what a transformation after it all grew in. It would be nice to have a list of plants you used since you are in a colder climate it would witk well for most of us up north. Some of the small shrubs are real sweet. 

Keep the photos coming....


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Very impressive!


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you. This winter I plan to create a section on my web site just for plants. Over the years, I have kept (and photographed) all the little plastic inserts that come with plants and intend to match them with photos and descriptions. It's true, I guess, that I have learned a bit about perrenials (the hard way).


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

What a great little railroad!! I love the tiny locos and rolling stock. It's -- dare I say it? -- cute! But not cartoonish. Kudos!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

7/8's at it's BEST!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

*Oh yeah now I remember the photos from 7/8s scale board I was on. *
*Still looking good Ole Chap. They ran me off from there cause I was G Gauge! Funny ain't it.*
*Toad*


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Fantastic railroad. I agree with Kevin. You need to write it up in an article for Garden Railways magazine. You already have fantastic pictures. Everyone needs to see your work. 
Paul


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By bottino on 10/25/2008 11:49 AM
Fantastic railroad. I agree with Kevin. You need to write it up in an article for Garden Railways magazine. You already have fantastic pictures. Everyone needs to see your work. 
Paul 






Hear! Hear!

Send it to Mark H.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

For me it was this little gem I quote from your brief history of the line: "_Known to modelers as a 'history,' it's a way to avoid the 'dumped toy box' appearance many railways fall victim to, particularly garden railroads_." Gotta love "_a way to avoid the __dumped toy box appearance_. " Good one--highly quotable.


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Cute is fine by me.









When I choose which prototypes to model, a certain diminutive charm is always a factor.


Thanks. 







Posted By Ray Dunakin on 10/22/2008 12:20 AM
What a great little railroad!! I love the tiny locos and rolling stock. It's -- dare I say it? -- cute! But not cartoonish. Kudos!


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to hear from youy again Pete. Have not see many posts from you latley. As always you have the best RR. You and others have been a big part in inspiring me to get out and attemp to make my own things.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I know Im bringing up a very old thread but the Daisy Beach site has finally expired and can no longer be accessed. Every so often I like to browse his site for inspiration. His railroad is what inspired me. Just curious if anyone has heard from Pete and if he got back into the hobby.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Shawn and all,
I was there the day Ferd took all those photos and my sewer train locomotive was among the images. Pete's modeling was a big influence on me as well, small and detailed with a bit of whimsy.
Pete's "stream" was also an inspiration, flow with mother nature or use the rain barrel/city water and submersible pump when she doesn't cooperate. There was no lining, just the soil through which the course of the stream was cut.
Pete and I corresponded for a while after he quit posting on the 7/8ths lounge but I have also lost contact with him. Any news about him would be welcomed.
Have fun,
Tom


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom Bowdler said:


> Shawn and all,
> I was there the day Ferd took all those photos and my sewer train locomotive was among the images. Pete's modeling was a big influence on me as well, small and detailed with a bit of whimsy.
> Pete's "stream" was also an inspiration, flow with mother nature or use the rain barrel/city water and submersible pump when she doesn't cooperate. There was no lining, just the soil through which the course of the stream was cut.
> Pete and I corresponded for a while after he quit posting on the 7/8ths lounge but I have also lost contact with him. Any news about him would be welcomed.
> ...


Thanks Tom. You are lucky to see his line in person. I really liked how simple but effective his line was. It inspired me to be more creative using things found at a local store or in the home. Every little scene was perfect. The creek was brilliant and even now I think about doing something similar. Maybe someone on the 7/8ths site might have more info. Its a shame his site is no longer around. I wish I saved the photos..


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

PDK, Your railroad is inspiring. 
snowshoe, your railroad is also.
I wish more people would get into garden railroading , but i think maybe, or it seems like, fewer and fewer people are actually settling down and owning land. There seems to be a more migrant or flighty (for lack of a better word) mentality of persons here in the US than used to be. maybe it's job related, who knows.


----------

